# Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo



## indefischer (26. August 2005)

*Traum(a)angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hallo Leute,
bin neu und hab mich vorhin vorgestellt und möchte direkt meine Erfahrungen des letzt-und diesjährigen Urlaubsangeln in der Bretagne teilen, da ich selber vor dem Urlaub recht wenig Infos zu dem Thema gefunden habe. Außerdem war es etwas traumatisch und das Beste, so etwas zu verarbeiten ist, sich anderen mitzuteilen. 

Ich hab in der Nähe von St. Malo gefischt, wo der Tidenhub bis zu 12m beträgt. Letztes Jahr hab ich dort erste Erfahrungen gesammelt. MIt meinem normalen Nordsee Brandungsgerät hab ich von den Felsen aus auf Grund gefischt, Sandaal und Garnelen als Köder. Immer bei kommender Flut. Ziemlich spannend, da ich überhaupt nicht wusste, was so an den Haken geht. Und das war dann vielfältig: Knurrhahn, Meerbrasse(?), Rochen, Butt und barschartige (leider kein See/Wolfsbarsch). 
Da ich manchmal gern experimentiere habe ich ein Garnelenimitationspaternoster mit 12er Haken(eigentlich fürs Bootsfischen auf Doraden) an meine leichte 3,30m, 40gr WG, 25er Schnur, Rute montiert ans Ende einen fetten halbsinkenden Spirolino gehängt. Raus damit und spinngefischt - ziemlich tief und zack Biss - Knurrhahn. Hat echt Spass gemacht mit dem leichten Zeug im Meer zu angeln. Was mir echt fehlte war aber ein Boot. Die Einheimischen Angler fischen wohl fast nur vom Boot. 
Das war letztes Jahr. 
Dieses Jahr war ein Boot dabei. Ein 3,50 Kanu Schlauchboot(mehr ging nicht in den Fiesta) - mit Anker, Sicherheitsleinen, etc. "seetauglich gemacht". Damit gings dann raus, naja so ca. 200-300m vom Ufer(mehr ist auch nicht mit so nem Spielzeug erlaubt). Ebbe gerade vorbei und Wind natürlich auflanding (bft. 3). In 8m tiefen Wasser der erste Biss auf Grund. Was kam? Ein echt wilder Kämpfer, barschartig, stachelig. Aus weiser Vorraussicht hatte ich Lederhandschuhe dabei um den Fisch sofort in die offene Kühlbox zu bugsieren, damit nicht das Boot beschädigt und versenkt wird. Versüsst wurde die Angelstunden noch durch die Beobachtung eines an der Oberfläche jagenden Seebarschs. Heftig!
Das erste Nachtangeln von den Felsen aus war auch sehr geil. Erst ein Rochen. Während ich diesen abhake. Klingelt leise und zaghaft an der anderen Rute das Glöckchen. Nach dem Anhieb merke ich an den Bewegungen, dass es kein Rochen ist. Also wieder Hochspannung! Im schein der Kopfllampe sehe ich beim Anladen einen sich schlängelnden Fisch. Aal??? Ich traue meinen Augen nicht. In meiner Hand(schuh) ein ca. 90 cm langer Katzenhai. So einen schönen Fisch habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Unglaublich. Während ich den 8er Haken am 25er Vorfach löse, fällt mir ein, dass ich die Kamera nicht dabei habe. Ich überlege kurz und entscheide dagegen, den Fisch zum Zelt, wo die Anderen Urlaubsmitglieder beim Wein sitzen, mitzunehmen, da ich diesen Fisch wieder lebend entlassen will. Total aufgeregt setze ich den Fisch vorsichtig zurück und werde dabei noch pitschnass. Holprig gehe ich über die Felsen zurück zum Zelt und berichte, wecke dabei die Kinder, schnappe mir die Kamera. Damit konnt ich dann noch einen schönen Rochen ablichten.
Zwei Tage später war dann der letzte Termin, um bei auflaufenden Wasser nochmal im Dunkeln Fischen zu gehen. Eine Rute war wie gewohnt bestückt, die andere diesmal kräftiger. Der erste Biss fördert einen 10 cm Wittling zu Tage. Kurze Zeit drauf beginnt das Trauma. Mit einem Hammerbiss an der Rute an der eine halbe Sardine als Köder hängt. Da selbst kleine Rochen recht heftig beissen ist die Rute in den Felsen verklemmt. Aber was da beisst ist kein Rochen. Die 4m, 200grWg Rute ist bis zum Mittelteil durchgebogen und droht fast zu brechen!(sah so aus). So was hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Ohne zu Zögern nehm ich die Rute in die Hand und muss aufpassen nicht ins Wasser zu fallen. Am anderen Ende ein schwerer Fisch. Ich spüre seine ruhigen Schwimmbewegungen, wirklich kein Rochen. Der Fisch bleibt einfach am Boden und kommt ein Stück auf mich zu. Hier ist es sehr wichtig den Fisch nach oben zu bekommen, damit er nicht in den kantigen Felsen hängenbleibt. Ich schaff es nicht. Während ich die Bremse nachjustiere dreht der Fisch ab, nimmt ca. 80m Schnur von der Rolle und kommt wieder zurück, immer noch am Grund. Trotz aller Bemühungen bekomme ich den Fisch nicht nach oben. Er schwimmt jetzt direkt zu mir. Der Felsenrand kommt gefährlich näher und dann ist es passiert. 10m von mir entfernt hängt der Fisch in den mit Miesmuscheln und Seepocken gespickten Felsen. Ich kanns nicht fassen. Alle Versuche den Fisch loszubekomen schlagen fehl. Bei leichten Zug spüre ich immer noch Bewegungen des Tieres. Kurz überlege ich ins Wasser zu steigen, doch in der Dunkelheit alleine in der starken Brandung - lebensgefährlich. Dann passiert dass was zu erwarten war, die 45er Schnur reisst. Aus und Ende. Viele von euch wissen sicherlich, was man in einem solchen Moment fühlt. 
Lang kann ich nicht schlafen in dieser Nacht. Als ich wach werde springe ich aus dem Schlafsack gehe sofort zum Unglücksort, mittlerweile ist wieder Ebbe. An den Felsen ist nichts zu sehen. Kein Fisch, keine Montage, keine Schnur - nichts. Der Gedanke, dass das Tier nun eventuell mit dem ganzen Zeug rumschwimmt und verendet versaut mir fast den ganzen Urlaub. Was für ein Horror. Bis zur Abreise suche ich immer wieder bei Ebbe die Felsenkanten ab - leider ohne Erfolg. Fazit: Ich werde jede Angelstelle vor dem Angeln genau inspizieren um festzustellen wie der Fang am sichersten gelandet werden kann. Sollte mir das trotzdem nochmal passieren werde ich die Angel ruhig halten um die Schnur zu schonen und so lange warten bis das Wasser wieder abläuft oder es sicher ist selbst ins Wasser zu steigen. 
BIs jetzt nervt der Gedanke an das verletzte Tier, welchem ich wünsche dass es sich von Haken und Co befreien konnte. Soweit das Trauma.
Wer noch Fragen hat, zum Angeln von den Felsen der Bretagne , oder von dort auch Erfahrungen zum Besten geben kann auf jeden fall melden. Nächstes Jahr werde ich wohl wieder dort hinfahren. Bis dahin wird das Verlangen am Rursee und hoffentlich nochmal an der Nordsee gestillt.
Also bis bald...
indefischer


----------



## Sargo (29. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hallo !

weiß zwar nicht, ob ich jemals zum Angeln in die Bretagne komme, wollte Dich aber zu dem ausführlichen und spannendem Bericht beglückwünschen.

Hat großen Spaß gemacht zu lesen  #h  |uhoh:  :q  #h  #h 

Sargo / der Portugalfan


----------



## norge_klaus (29. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hi ! Super Bericht !

Wir waren über Weihnachten vor 3 Jahren ca. 20 km westlich von St. Malo. Tantchen von meiner lieben Stadtmaus hat dort ein Ferienhaus . Zwei Häuser weiter wohnt Didi Hallervorden.  |supergri  Zum Angeln sind wir leider nicht gekommen. Die Zeit war zu kurz. Aber wir haben bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen (Sonnenschein und ca. 15 - 16 Grad Lufttemperatur) an Heiligabend bei Ebbe Muscheln gesucht. Ergebniss war ein großer Eimer mit Miess- und Herzmuscheln. Gab am Abend ein legger Essen. Haben aber auch eine seltsame Angelmethode der Franzosen beobachten müssen ! Der extreme Tidenhub macht es möglich. Bei Ebbe haben wir  in einer Bucht eine lange Reihe von Stöcken (ca. 2 m hoch) gesehen, zwischen denen Schur gespannt war und daran hingen kurze Seitenarme mit kleinen Gummimakks. Bei Ebbe baumelten dann einige noch lebende Pollaks und Wittlinge daran. Von den "Fischern" keine Spur zu sehen.  #q  Sorry, aber typisch Franzosen !

Hat wer Ahnung ob man dort hochseetaugliche Boote mieten kann und wenn ja ob ohne Führerschein wie in Norge ?

gruß norge_klaus


----------



## indefischer (5. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Danke Leute für die Blumen :g.
 Ich mag eigentlich solche Textwüsten im Netz nicht -aber wenn man einmal anfängt zu schreiben...
 Das Klippenangeln in Portugal hört sich super interessant an - ziemlich spektakulär. Dagegen ist das Fischen in der Bretagne wohl eher ein Spaziergang. Dieser Angelort deckt sich auch mit Urlaubswünschen meiner Freundin. Mal sehen, vielleicht nächstes Jahr....
 @Sargo 
 Viel Glück im Herbst. Bin mal gespannt was Du berichten wirst |bla:.
 Viele Grüße
 von der Inde


----------



## Esox_91 (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hallo Inde!
Ich bin zwar noch ein bitterer Laie in Sachen Meeresangeln, doc irgendwann wirds kommen. nächsts Jahr gehts wahrscheinlich ab mit meinen Eltern (Bin Ja erst 14!) in die Bretagne. Wie jedes Jahr eigentlich. Bin nie zum Anglen gekommen weil ich nie die richtige Aurüstung hatte. Der Campingplatz Ist noch ein stück westlich von Roscoff (Weiß nicht ob dir das was sagt!?) oder auch von Brest aus immer nördlich bis zur Küste. Brignogan heißt der Ort. Was würdest du mir denn als "alter profi" an Ausrüstung empfehlen?? Die gegebenheiten vor ort sind wahrscheinlich ein bisschen anders als in st Malo, die Küste ist was rauer und schroffer. Die Küste sieht dort so aus: Sandstrand, Felsen, sandstrand, felsen, sandstrand, felsen, usw. . Also eine Bucht nach der anderen! Teilweise ist aber auch steilküste vorhanden. Wahrscheinlich gehts auch mal als Tagesausflug nach Le Conquet, wos dann schon heftiger ist..... 
Was bräuchte man denn da an angelzeugs??? Wäre schön wenn ich dann nächstes Jahr angeln gehen könnte......  :q 
Schon mal danke im voraus für deine/bzw. eure antworten!!


----------



## indefischer (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hallo Esox_91,
sorry dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber bist Du fährst ist es ja auch noch nen Weilchen...
Danke übrings für den "alten Profi",ich musste echt lachen . Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört. Also Profi bin ich bestimmt nicht, versuch halt nur bei neuen Gewässern rauszufinden, welche Methoden in Frage kommen - und dabei helfen natürlich Erfahrungen.
So wie Du das beschreibst und ich das auf der Karte sehen kann, wirst Du schwereres Gerät brauchen als ich St Malo. Ich denke beim Grundangeln gehts ab 150gr. Wurfgewicht aufwärts. Fürs Spinnangeln auf Wolfsbarsch werden wohl 100gr. WG genügen. Also ich würd mitnehmen:
Brandungsrute(n) bis 4m mit 200-300gr Wurfgewicht bestückt mit Rolle 40-50er Schnur. Bei 40er vielleicht mit Schlagschnur, also die ersten 12m 60er Schnur, verbunden mit Hauptschnur über sorgfältig gemachten Blutknoten. Die Köder würd ich am Paternoster mit 2 Haken anbieten. Auf Sand ein Krallenblei 150-200gr. - auf Fels ohne Krallen oder ein schweres Tiroler Hölzl. 
Als Köder kommen Fischstücke(Sandaaal,Sardine), Würmer und Garnelen in Frage.
Fürs Spinnanglen am Besten ne Rute so von 2,70-3,30 mit 100gr WG. Schnur so 30er bis 35er. Als Köder Wobbler, Blinker und Gummifische. 
So würd ich mich ausrüsten ohne zu wissen was mich dort wirklich erwartet. Halte Ausschau nach anderen Anglern und frag in Angelgeschäften nach. Vielleicht gibts es ja ein Decathlon Store in der Nähe. Dort bekommst du bestimmt auch gute Ratschläge und günstig, dass was du brauchst an Ausrüstung. Generell sind die Übergange von Sand zu Fels interessant. Ansonsten würd ich eher bei auflaufenden Wasser als bei Ablaufendem fischen und natürlich eher in der Dunkelheit. Schau dir die Stellen am besten vorher genau an, um zu wissen wie Du auch große Fische landen kannst, damit Dir nicht das große Unglück passiert. Aber ich glaub so wie Du Deine Frage stellst hast Du schon die richtige Einstellung und wirst dort klarkommen. Wäre super, wenn Du mal berichten würdest wie es war. Was mich etwas wundert, dass kaum ein anderer was zum Thema Angeln in der Bretagne zu sagen hat - bei 11.000 Boardies. Bin selber noch heiss auf Infos...
Viele Grüsse 
indefischer


----------



## Esox_91 (16. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Mich würd halt am ehesten das spinnangeln interessieren auf Wolfsbarsch und co. falls es Co. gibt....|supergri Meinst du wirklich da brauch mann ne spinn mit 100 g wurfgewicht?? Reicht nicht auch ne normale mit so 30g? Damit kriegt man ja auch meterhechte raus... und wolfsbarsch kriegt man doch auch schon mit 15-20 g kunstködern oder nciht??


----------



## indefischer (18. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hi!
Zum Thema Spinnen auf WB ist hier im Forum bestimmt was zu finden --> Suchfunktion, schau doch mal da nach. 
Ich denke auch dass, du mit der 30 gr. Rute nen WB landen kannst. Die Frage ist aber, ob Du ihn damit haken kannst bzw. überhaupt den Biss spürst. Im Süsswasser auf Hecht hast Du es auch nicht mit Brandung und Strömung zu tun...
Wenn ich kein anderes Gerät hätte würd ich auch mit ner 30er Rute versuchen. Hauptsache angeln...
Berichte mal, wenn Du was in Erfahrung bringst.
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## Esox_91 (22. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

klar sobald ich was weiß kommts als erstes hier rein in die öffentlichkeit!!! WErd dann aber wahrscheinlich ende nächsten sommers  aus eigener erfahrung berichten können... hab mir auch überlegt ne brandungsrute zu kaufen weiß aber nicht ob sichs lohnt. sind ja ziemlich tuerer die dinger und wendern würd ich sie dann ja cuh nur einmal im jahr brauchen. im Urlaub. also beim schnorcheln beim letzten mal dort bin ich lippfischen, aalen, schollen und whrscheinlich meeräschen waren das. dafür sollte man dann aber schon ne BRenadungsrute haben ne???


----------



## Esox_91 (29. November 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hier mal für alle dies interessiert: www.camping-du-phare.com stellt ein Foto auf der startseite wo die Bucht in der ich angeln möchte ziemlich in der bucht einfach zu erkennen dargestellt ist!


----------



## Esox_91 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Und hier noch ein Link zu einem Thema das zumindest annähernd damit zu tun hat!!! Ist vllt ganz interessant für dich, indefischer! http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=960018&posted=1#post960018


----------



## Esox_91 (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Und hier noch ein tipp für die dies interessiert. In der aktuellen Rute&Rolle (Monat dezember) ist ein Bericht über Wolfsbarsch und CO.!!


----------



## indefischer (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hallo Henrik,
das sieht ja total geil aus wo Du da hinfährst #6. Dort wo ich gefischt habe ist es ganz ähnlich - in der Mitte Strand an den Seiten Felsen. Wenn dort die Strömung küstenparallel verläuft, wie berichtet, musst Du Dir nur die richtige Seite aussuchen - Strömung von links nach rechts, linke Seite angeln und umgekehrt. Die Hängerproblematik hast Du eh nur beim Grundangeln. Bei den Dir empfohlenen Posenangeln wirst Du damit wenig Probleme haben. 


> Zitat von Gerätefetischist
> Nicht zu teure Rolle wird dagegen ein Problem, Das Atlantikwasser ist sehr aggressiv. Das Rostfreie Martinii war bei mir hinterher schön blaubraun angelaufen und die Top-Meeresrolle erstrahlte in weissester Alukorrosion.


Hierzu kann ich nur sagen, dass man Du Deine Sachen unmittelbar nach dem angeln gründlich mit Süsswasser spülen solltest. Warte nicht bis zum nächsten Morgen - die meisten Edelstähle korrodieren bereits nach wenigen Stunden, aus dem Alu lösen sich Magnesiumsalze.
Schreib Dir noch ne Pn.
Schönes Wochenende...|wavey:
indefischer


----------



## =NPU=Lord (9. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Hallo indefischer ich habe mal einfrage oder gleich mehrere.
Im Sommer genaugenommen am 15.7 fahre ich bis 29.7 nach Frankreich in die Bretagne in die region Cotes d´armor. Die stadt lieg zwischen St.Briac und Cap Ferel oder wie es auch immer geschrieben wird.

Meine Frage ist da ob da schon mal einer von euch war und ob er ein paar tips hat bin für jegliche art von tips erfreut.

Weitere angaben:
Gewässer: Ärmelkanal zwischen Frankreich und England
Fischarten: Tintenfisch, Markrelen mit nachweis über fänge rest unbekannt
Krebsarten: Seespinne, Taschenkrebs, Hummer und Langusten alles auch mit fangnachweis

Was mir zur verfügung steht sind: Ruten Rollen alles für dort geeignet
Ein Boot mit aussen Boardmotor und Echolot.

Gewässergrund größtenteils Sandig mit großen Felsen unter wasser. Wassertiefe ca. 6-7m bei ebe und 11-12meter bei flut.

Wenn du was damit anfangen kannst was ich mal denke dann wäre ich über tips dankbar bzw. wo warst du den genau angeln? Und wie weit drausen sollten ich angeln vom ufer aus? So sachen wären vom vorteil.
Gruß lord


----------



## =NPU=Lord (10. März 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne - St. Malo*

Lippfische Angeln in der Bretagne

Also da weiss ich wie die einheimischen die fangen ist im ptrinziep sehr einfach da die genossen sehr nah ans Uffer kommen.

Also Zum fischen auf lippfische braucht man im grunde nur eine gute Forellen ausrüstung die rute sollt ca. 4 meter haben mit einem wurfgewicht von ca.35gr. die schnur eine gute 20 oder eine schlecht 25 ist ja im endefeckt das gleiche. Naja ein 25gr. muschel blei wird auf der Hauptschnur befestigt. Haken größe 10 oder 12 reichen voll kommend aus. Als köder werden Seeringelwürmer genommen weil es die dort gibt wie felsen im wasser das könnt ihr beiden mir ja bestätigen mit den felsen. Auch Wattwürmer sind gut geeignet sind aber sehr selten zu finden. Sollte keine lust entstehen den Strand um zu graben tun es auch ein paar kleine garnelen, also die ganz kleinen oder eine nummer größer ist auch ok. Allerdings sollte dann auf jeden fall die Hauptschnur auf eine 30 aufgestokt werden da doraden als beifang dabei sein können.

So der platz muss gut gewählt werden. Ambesten geignet sind die Standort möglichst weit draus. Also du suchst dir ein nettes plätzen auf einem Felsen dann solltest du die montage ca. 30 meter weit auswerfen ich denke das ist nicht so das problem. die montage bis zum grund absinken lassen. Nun noch eine bimmel auf die spitze und fertig. Das wäre schön nicht war? nein alle 5 bis 10 minuten solltest du die montage ein bis zwei kurgleumdrehungen richtung uffer ziehen. Damit kommen dann auch schon die probleme. Die meisten teile der küste sind mit scharfen und sehr kantigen felsen versehn. wenn du bei einer entfernung von 5 metern und noch keinen biss hattest holst du die montage wieder rein und beginst von vorne. Die lippfisch sollten bei ihrer größe nicht unter schätzt werden. Der biss erfolgt meistens schnell und kräftig da hat sich schon so manch einer gewundert was so ein 15cm fischen für eine kraft hat. Diese technik habe ich persönlich noch nicht getestet aber ich kenne einen der damit ca. 10 lippfische und 1 bis 2 doraden gafangen hat bei einer zeit von ca. 3 stunden also schon ganz ok. Nach dem gleichen prinzip kann man auch mit einer posen montage angeln. Immer die poste etwas näher zum uffer ziehen der köder sollte dabei 5ca. über dem grund schweben.

gruß Lord


----------

